# Tracker Jon Boat 1436 Specs



## Guy (Jan 19, 2009)

First I would like to say that I think this site is great. I have gotten alot of good info from this site. I plan on purchasing a Tracker Topper 1436 Jon Boat. I was reading the person weight capacity and the total weight capacity. 
Person weight capacity is: 375
Total weight capacity is: 580

Now, with me weighing 225, and my son who weighs 200, plus the weight of 5/8s plywood for decking up front and batteries, it looks like I will exceed the weight limit. I have read most of the forums where I see guys weighing as much as 320 pounds with a buddy and the boat is decked out with a front casting platform. Is this weight really accurate for these boats?


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2009)

Guy said:


> First I would like to say that I think this site is great. I have gotten alot of good info from this site. I plan on purchasing a Tracker Topper 1436 Jon Boat. I was reading the person weight capacity and the total weight capacity.
> Person weight capacity is: 375
> Total weight capacity is: 580
> 
> Now, with me weighing 225, and my son who weighs 200, plus the weight of 5/8s plywood for decking up front and batteries, it looks like I will exceed the weight limit. I have read most of the forums where I see guys weighing as much as 320 pounds with a buddy and the boat is decked out with a front casting platform. Is this weight really accurate for these boats?



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! I would have to say yes for safety reasons to stick with what the manufacturer says. A 36 in wide boat in my opinion is a hair thin for a front deck. Just my .02.

A nice level floor and pedestal seats would be perfect for a that boat.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 19, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

You should have 2 weight ratings.One is all up,motor,associated gear to run the motor,persons,and gear.Then you have the second one, which assumes the engine, and associated gear to run the motor is already there,and all you have to add is persons and gear.I go by the total weight rating because I run smaller outboards than a boat is rated for.I do this because I don't need the speed and I need extra carrying compacity and economy.I try not to break weight ratings but occasionally I have.I've never had a problem but I go out in clear calm weather and I am very cautious.


----------



## sccamper (Jan 19, 2009)

I put a ply floor and front storage area in my 1436 Alumicraft. I dont remember exactly what the max weight is but I fill it out by myself, with motor, batts ect included. Its over when someone else goes along. Ive never had a problem but am always careful.


----------



## Guy (Jan 19, 2009)

sccamper said:


> I put a ply floor and front storage area in my 1436 Alumicraft. I dont remember exactly what the max weight is but I fill it out by myself, with motor, batts ect included. Its over when someone else goes along. Ive never had a problem but am always careful.



Thanks guys...I only plan on having a trolling motor and plan to fish lakes and ponds. No ruff waters. So, I think I will be OK. With my son, (2) batteries, Plywood decking and a trolling motor.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------

